# Moultrie Game Watcher 4.0 walmart



## chad3775 (Sep 19, 2007)

I just bought a Moultrie game watcher 4.0 mp from walmart for $90  and I have to say it is a very good camera 124 pictures in 3 days and all have deer and turkeys on it, before I bought it I went to chasinggame.com because it gives good reviews for game cameras and before I bought this one I bought a moultrie game spy 3.1 and it was a real crapy camera, I even called moultrie and complain about the crapy game camera (which got me no where) and later sold it on ebay, but now I'm really surprise with this cheap camera that moultire redone with a faster trigger and clear pictures.


----------



## thetrock (Sep 19, 2007)

I had 370 pictures on my camera over last 2 weeks.  Everything from crows, rabbits, dogs, raccoons, and plenty of deer!  I very pleased with my moultrie and this is 2nd year for mine!


----------



## chad3775 (Sep 19, 2007)

here a few pics


----------



## duckbill (Sep 19, 2007)

Chad,
You may have seen some of my comments on the ChasinGame forum.  It's a decent camera for the price.  The "sleep" mode limits you to feeders and licks.  The date/time stamp is a problem.  My first camera lost about 30 hrs over two weeks.  This camera finally crapped out after 40 days.  I exchanged it at Walmart and have not had a chance to try the new one out, yet.  
It takes nice pics, though  .


----------

